# More IBS during & after period



## J Schuck (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi gang - first timer here, so be nice. I am so glad to have found this site and various boards. I can't tell you how relieved I am to find that I really am NOT alone in all of this IBS drama. You are all so supportive. I'm an IBS-D sufferer and really haven't noticed it as a regular thing until the last couple of years or so. Started out with nervous tummy issues when I was only a young girl, relaxed in my teen years and reared its ugly head again in my mid 20's. After all of the tests...to make sure nothing more "serious" as the docs put it, looks like its confirmed to be IBS. I get it on a monthly basis, pretty much the week after my period ends. I am taking Bentyl which seems to help and was given an RX for Librium bases anti-spasmodic. I am thinking its hormone related, as I am also a little anxiety filled in those days. Of course, my job, the war and security issues in NYC don't help the problem. Wondering if anyone else finds more flareups during and immediately after their period? Any guidance and thoughts would be appreciated. Thank you all.


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

HiI started off very similar! I had a nervous tummy when I was a little, and just kept getting worse..My problem is that it starts the week before my period, week of and the week after,,,I basically only have a couple of days a month where I dont feel like I have my period,,,I had all these tests done in Boston and nothing was found..Then recently I started seeing a gyno and all kinds of stuff are showing! This board has a ton of info, be careful of advertisments of "cures"...If your anything like me, its tough eating out, getting thru a day of work, and making social plans..I tend to be alone alot!,,I hope you find something on the board that helps you!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi!Same for me. Except, it's always the worst on the first full day of my period. It's nice to know this, I suppose, because I can plan ahead then and not have too much to do, but still a hassle having to hang around the apartment waiting for the moment of attack.


----------



## J Schuck (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys. I appreciate it. I too, have always had bathroom drama during my period, but since my mom and many of my girlfriends also has multiple trips to the loo during their periods, I figured it was just part and parcel of being a woman with her period. But since I started keeping a journal of my issues, I've noticed a pattern of issues.I did try bc last year and I ended up having to drop taking bc since it used to give me these wretched migraines. It did help the cramps and the hormonal changes though, so I miss that benefit.I think there's alot more research to be done on IBS....especially since they say 70% of sufferers are women. It must be hormone related for many people. I started taking various vitamins, included B-12 and E and they seem to be helping. What's the word on Calcium being helpful?Winnie


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

Calcium did nothing for me,,the only thing that ever worked would be immodium to get thru work, social events etc,,,,please look up info on endometriosis..you might be able to see some similarities.


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Win,I've done a lot of reading and researching on the issue hormones and IBS, but not once have I heard about someone's IBS flaring up the week AFTER their period, so you're definitely quite unique!Science currently says that DURING or just BEFORE your period, it's the prostaglandines causing the trouble, but they should wane with the onset of your period. Maybe you're suffering the 'aftermath' of an IBS attack which actually started at the onset of your period? It always takes me days to recover from an attack even when I'm back on a 'rice only' schedules. If that does not sound likely to you (i.e. IBS starts or gets worse AFTER your period), the only other explanation would be that your body doesn't cope with the 'low' it's going through hormonewise. It's normally around day 7 that your estrogen starts picking up again. Do you have any other symptoms, like headaches, during this time?YoursSusaloh


----------



## J Schuck (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Susaloh -Yea...I get headaches, but not bad ones. Kind of like little minor, stabbing pain in one section of the head, for about two minutes, then it goes away. Like a nerve is triggered. Doc said its normal, so I never worry about it.I do get D during the period, but just seemed to have noticed my body feels just plain weird the week after. I think you're right. Its probably just the aftermath.Also, while I do recommend taking Immodium to help with an outbreak, (docs and my brother, a doctor, both recommended it), I find it ends up making things worse in the long wrong as it stops anything from happening for like a week, then I'm all backed up (sorry to say that), for like a week. Its like the reverse happens?Thanks for your advice guys. I really appreciate it.Winnie


----------

